# [OT] Vendere Linux, Problemi di licenze?

## Ciccio Bueo

Non so se è troppo O.T., ma volevo porre alcune domande su l'utilizzo commerciale di Linux, naturalmente riferendomi nel senso più ampio delle distribuzioni opensource.

ma se un'azienda vende pc con preinstallata una distribuzione linux è a rischio per problemi legalia dovuti alle funzionalità della stessa? Fondamentale per me è il problema del player dvd, se su windows per vedere un dvd ed essere in regola devo comprare del software, su linux non mi è nemmeno data la possibilità di acquistare un codec. Tempo fa, quelli di power-dvd avevano fatto un loro front-end per htpc linux che aveva anche il codec (perfettamente legale), ma nella realtà non è mai stato commercializzato, ho personalmente mandato molte mail per ottenere informazioni, ma senza avere risposta.... 

Stesso problema per i codec mp3...

Non esiste un sistema per poter acquistare/pagare le royalty agli aventi diritto? (tralasciando il fatto su cosa sia un diritto)

praticamente, mi pare di capire, che l'unico sistema per "vendere il prodotto linux", è utilizzare distribuzioni commerciali di grandi aziende, tipo Novel, red-hat, scaricando su di loro le eventuali responsabilità sull'utilizzo di tecnologie proprietarie?

la mia mata Gentoo, in questo caso è completamente fuori dalle scelte possibili... o forse, a richiesta/pagmaneto, è in grado di regolazzare queste posizioni?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> praticamente, mi pare di capire, che l'unico sistema per "vendere il prodotto linux", è utilizzare distribuzioni commerciali di grandi aziende, tipo Novel, red-hat, scaricando su di loro le eventuali responsabilità sull'utilizzo di tecnologie proprietarie?

 

Oppure vendere una distribuzione senza tecnologie propietarie, eventualmente spiegando all'utente che, se in possesso della licenza windows può scaricare  (a sua responsabilità...) i codec dal sito M$, o che la tecnologia Java é subordinata all'accettazione della licenza Sun

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure vendere una distribuzione senza tecnologie propietarie,

 

si, ma ad esser pignoli siamo invasi dalle tecnologie proprietarie.. dall'USB, al DVI, giusto i primi che mi vengono in mente...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> eventualmente spiegando all'utente che, se in possesso della licenza windows può scaricare  (a sua responsabilità...) i codec dal sito M$, o che la tecnologia Java é subordinata all'accettazione della licenza Sun

 

purtroppo temo che gli utenti siano prevalentemente imbranati...  e in ogni caso la domanda era "vendere", con l'intento di sostituirsi a windows... 

questo è un serio problema per il mondo linux e o.s. ingenere, se si tratta di piccoli volumi di vendita non credo ci siano problemi, ma magari qualche ex-fornitore di windows (abbandonato in favore dell'open) protrebbe porre indirizzare la G.di F. a porre queste domande...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Premetto che non sono un legale e che quindi il mio discorso potrebbe essere errato ma considerando alcune cose ritengo linux alquanto sicuro.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso dvd so che la causa intentata contro jon (proprio per il decss) è terminata con il successo di quest'ultimo quindi il decss dovrebbe essere legale (altrimenti MS continuerebbe a fare pressioni affinchè venga dichiarato illegale).

Per quanto riguarda gli mp3 anche se sono proprietari la licenza prevede che le royalty siano pagate soltanto dai produttori di player hardware.

Inoltre se linux fosse in qualche modo illegale non sarebbe il rivenditore di win a fare la "soffiata" alla gdf ma MS stessa (così come ha spinto SCO nella sua causa contro linux), se nemmeno MS trova appigli per far considerare linux illegale direi che si tratta di un sistema abbastanza legale   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

il discorso, a parer mio, del software proprietario è un falso problema.

Intanto perchè se un'azienda vendesse Linux preinstallato, con teconologie proprietarie built-in, avrebbe il dovere di anticipare al detentore dei marchi le royalties dovute dall'utente finale (che poi verranno recuperate, a titolo forfettario, attraverso il pagamento di licenze commerciali pagate da quest'ultimo all'azienda venditrice).

Non è vero inoltre che non è data la possibilità di pagare i diritti a nessuno. Ci sono software (ad esmpio, ma solo perchè è il primo che mi viene in mente, visto che mi piacciono i games, i vari Quake) che sono in demo oppure in installer binari che richiedono di possedere la versione windows acquistata a casa, per cui poi, sta a te essere onesto ed averla acquistata sul serio...

Certo, per quanto riguarda i vari codec è più complicata la situazione, ma se ci pensi bene, per gli mp3, gli utenti windoze pagano come fanno gli utenti Novell o RedHat, oppure c'è l'escamotage di RealPlayer, se non erro, che attraverso la sua propria licenza permette di riprodurre mp3,e in ogni caso i codec del pacchetto "win32codecs" sono a libero scaricamento,  mentre per i dvd le grandi aziende (M$, e produttori hardware) sono in palese violazione dei diritti dei loro utenti, ponendo i sistemi di codifica regionale o il ben peggiore Palladium.

Siamo quindi in una situazione particolarmente complessa, in cui, francamente, pretendere di essere "totalmente" nella legalità, è abbastanza impossibile e pretenzioso, anche se a malincuore (almeno da parte mia).

----------

## SilverXXX

La situazione è indubbiamente complessa. Anche io mi ricordavo, per gli mp3, che le royalty erano per i produttori hw. deCSS da noi dovrebbe essere perfettamente legale (esattamente come i crack dei videogiochi), è l'uso che ne fai, che può essere illegali. Se ti fai una copia di backup di un tuo dvd originale, o lo guardi non ci sono problemi. Se lo copi, decripti e condividi in internet........

Lo stesso problema si può avere con un coltello: usarlo per uccidere è illegale, non averlo.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Premetto che non sono un legale e che quindi il mio discorso potrebbe essere errato ma considerando alcune cose ritengo linux alquanto sicuro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso dvd so che la causa intentata contro jon (proprio per il decss) è terminata con il successo di quest'ultimo quindi il decss dovrebbe essere legale (altrimenti MS continuerebbe a fare pressioni affinchè venga dichiarato illegale).

 

perchè? non è di MS il codec dvd ma del DVD forums, se non erro. Inoltre sono cause americane, in italia valgono altre leggi, di cui appunto non ho certezza..

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> il discorso, a parer mio, del software proprietario è un falso problema.
> 
> Intanto perchè se un'azienda vendesse Linux preinstallato, con teconologie proprietarie built-in, avrebbe il dovere di anticipare al detentore dei marchi le royalties dovute dall'utente finale (che poi verranno recuperate, a titolo forfettario, attraverso il pagamento di licenze commerciali pagate da quest'ultimo all'azienda venditrice). 

 

si, ma chi/come pago le royalties? sono un'azienda e quindi giustamente le pagherei, ma non penso che, sempre nel caso di esempio dei dvd, il dvd forum mi autorizzi ad usare il decss di jhon..

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> La situazione è indubbiamente complessa. Anche io mi ricordavo, per gli mp3, che le royalty erano per i produttori hw. deCSS da noi dovrebbe essere perfettamente legale (esattamente come i crack dei videogiochi), è l'uso che ne fai, che può essere illegali. Se ti fai una copia di backup di un tuo dvd originale, o lo guardi non ci sono problemi. Se lo copi, decripti e condividi in internet........
> 
> Lo stesso problema si può avere con un coltello: usarlo per uccidere è illegale, non averlo.

 

no, per esempio se tu compri uno di quei microchip che fanno la decodifica via hw degli mp3, loro non pagano le royalties, ma il venditore del prodotto finito si (e di questo sono sicuro).

ho avuto modo di parlare approfonditamente con dei produttori di altro settore tecnologico, e loro sono enormemente sotto pressione e a rigorosissime regole per l'utilizzo anche della semplice uscita DVI, loro vendo un prodotto finito che non ha a che fare con i pc, il dvi gli serve come entrata. Per non parlare poi della nouva broadcast flag, che dovrebbe impedire di salvare su pc il contenuto delle trasmissioni satellittari.

a parte l'interesse diretto in queste domande, questi problemi si rilevano delle mazzate per il mondo linux e o.s.

per farvi un piccolo esempio, HP, produceva un HTPC con linux preinstallato, era venduto solo negli stati uniti, prima sono andato a fare un controllino, ed è sparito... troppe poche richieste? Credo che sia più facile che ci sia qualcosa di più complesso sotto. Come per la cyberlik d'altronde.

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me per toglierti questi dubbi potresti rivolgere queste domande a Novell e a Red Hat, ovviamente senza dire che tu vorresti vendere ma mostrandoti interessato ad acquistare i loro prodotti qualora ti possano fornire sufficenti garanzie di legalità.

In fondo chi meglio di loro si documenta riguardo la legalità di linux (forse solo MS   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Frez

Puoi anche considerare l'idea di chiedere all'Associazion Software Libero. Vi aderiscono persone veramente capaci, sia dal punto di vista tecnico che legale.

In tal caso facci sapere,  l' argomento e' interessante  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Non mi torna bene quali sarebbero i pacchetti illegali...

i codec per mplayer si scaricano senza accettare nessuana licenza dal sito ad esempio, e anche quelli per mp3 non ricordo che emergendoli mi sia mai stato chiesto nulla... L'unica cosa potrebbe essere la sun java machine, ma si puo' lasciare penso la blackdown per aggirare il problema.

Quali sono i software incriminati ?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

grazie a tutti per l'interesse!

non mi riferisco a sofware "incriminati", ne tantomeno il fatto che se scarico mplayer non venga chiesta una licenza deve essere frainteso, se non ricordo male proprio gli autori di mplayer era risultati molto preoccupati dalle varie diatribe sui brevetti.

il problema è:

se io domani compilo mplayer con il decss, per windows, e decido di venderlo (lasciando invariata la licenza), e mettiamo che uno che non sappia nulla di pc lo vuole comprare per vedere i dvd, perchè magari costa meno, perchè ha una skin più bella, insomma per un motivo qualsiasi, a me cosa succede? 

certo, i più informati sono certamente i big delle distribuzioni commerciali, ma loro non vendono il blocco pc-software, per esempio loro potrebbero dire "io non so se il mio cliente userà mplayer per vedere i dvd, perchè non posso nemmeno sapere se avrà il lettore dvd"

invece, vendendo il "pacco" (hw-sw), io come produttore so esattamente cosa si può fare con quella macchina, e quindi divento in un certo modo responsabile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

decss, codec mp3 e compagnia bella sono parzialmente illegali solo in america o dovunque valga il DMCA o le software patents..... in europa vai liscio come l'olio (per ora)

----------

## codadilupo

secondo me puoi andare tranquillo.

- I software che escono con licenza GPL non includono, per forza di cose, software proprietario.

- Per quanto riguarda i vari brevetti "violati", comincerei a discutere di quello che i brevetti violano  :Wink: 

- Per tutto quello che i software non possono leggere, non puoi fartene una colpa, considerando che non sei tu a impedire che leggano i files  :Wink: 

In definitiva, includi nella distribuzione tutto il necessario, e avverti, qualora fosse necessario, che alcuni DVD/video/pagine_flash non possono venir lette correttamente a causa del fatto che non sono standard, o sono protetti da software anticopia - quelli si' -  illegali  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Sparker

I bevetti sul software non valgono in Italia, quindi non ci sono problemi per i player mp3, css, divx open source.

Discorso diverso è per flash-player o la Java Virtual Machine di SUN, essendo necessario accettare la licenza del software. (ovvero la copia non è vietata, previa accettazione della licenza). In questo caso *credo* che te la puoi cavare allegando al pc una stampa della licenza della sun-jre

----------

## Frez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> decss, codec mp3 e compagnia bella sono parzialmente illegali solo in america o dovunque valga il DMCA o le software patents..... in europa vai liscio come l'olio (per ora)

 

Mi hai fatto tornare in mente gli illegal prime numbers  :Smile: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> - Per quanto riguarda i vari brevetti "violati", comincerei a discutere di quello che i brevetti violano 
> 
> 

 

Dal un punto di vista "intellettuale" hai perfettamente ragione e concordo, ma non serve a nulla dire cose scontate se non riesci a sostenerle legalmente. Questi gruppi di persone <inserire offese a piacere qui> hanno soldi,avvocati,intrallazzi politici e non ragionano secondo criteri di giustizia o di morale, ma solo di profitto. Non fanno causa solo quando sanno di essere nel giusto, la fanno quando gli conviene.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Per tutto quello che i software non possono leggere, non puoi fartene una colpa, considerando che non sei tu a impedire che leggano i files 
> 
> 

 

Pero' non puoi fare un player di CD/DVD che legga solo gli ogg/vorbis  :Smile: 

L'utente finale vuole infilare qualsiasi cosa nel lettore e sbracarsi in poltrona con i popcorn, non perdersi nelle ML che insultano i big <altra offesa qui, prego> del cinema.

Io sono piuttosto ignorante in materia e le preoccupazioni di ciccio sarebbero anche le mie qualora mi mettessi a fare un player da vendere.

----------

## randomaze

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Dal un punto di vista "intellettuale" hai perfettamente ragione e concordo, ma non serve a nulla dire cose scontate se non riesci a sostenerle legalmente. Questi gruppi di persone <inserire offese a piacere qui> hanno soldi,avvocati,intrallazzi politici e non ragionano secondo criteri di giustizia o di morale, ma solo di profitto. Non fanno causa solo quando sanno di essere nel giusto, la fanno quando gli conviene.

 

Si, il discorso é che quello che é illegale in alcune parti del pianeta non lo é sul resto. In questo codadilupo ha ragione, occorre vedere cosa si viola e dove... se si tratta di "US Patent" non riconosciuti nell'unione europea non dovrebbe essere un problema per vendere in Italia.

Il discorso cambia se si vuole un qualcosa valido worldwide.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Frez wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   - Per quanto riguarda i vari brevetti "violati", comincerei a discutere di quello che i brevetti violano 
> 
>  
> 
> Dal un punto di vista "intellettuale" hai perfettamente ragione e concordo, ma non serve a nulla dire cose scontate se non riesci a sostenerle legalmente. Questi gruppi di persone <inserire offese a piacere qui> hanno soldi,avvocati,intrallazzi politici e non ragionano secondo criteri di giustizia o di morale, ma solo di profitto. Non fanno causa solo quando sanno di essere nel giusto, la fanno quando gli conviene.

 

non si tratta di fare discorsi etici. Alcuni sistemi anticopia sono stati dichiarati illegali da alcune corti statunitensi (tanto che la sony mi pare abbia annunciato che avrebbe smesso di inserire uesti sistemi sui propri dischi) e in italia vale ancora la regola della copia privata, checche' se ne dica  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> - Per tutto quello che i software non possono leggere, non puoi fartene una colpa, considerando che non sei tu a impedire che leggano i files 
> 
>  
> ...

 

purtroppo non é possibile dirlo a priori: sappiamo perfettamente che capita abbastanza spesso di inserire un dvd nel lettore e non riuscire a vederlo, o perché crasha mplayer, o perché devi slezionarti uno ad uno i file VOB dal momento che il menu interattivo risulta inutilizzabile. 

Coda

----------

## Frez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si, il discorso é che quello che é illegale in alcune parti del pianeta non lo é sul resto. In questo codadilupo ha ragione, occorre vedere cosa si viola e dove... se si tratta di "US Patent" non riconosciuti nell'unione europea non dovrebbe essere un problema per vendere in Italia.
> 
> Il discorso cambia se si vuole un qualcosa valido worldwide.

 

Allora suppongo che sarebbe meglio mettere tra le clausole "non vendibile al di fuori dell'Italia", o dell'Europa.

Penso che uno il problema se lo debba comunque porre.

Non credo si parlasse di copie private, a meno che ciccio non voglia vendere il suo player con qualche centinaio di "copie private" incluse nell'HD. Venderebbe tantissimo, ma tempo due giorni sarebbe cosi' (*)  :Smile: 

al limite parliamo di violazioni del (demenziale) DMCA. La questione copia-privata e' ampia.

In Italia la copia "si puo' fare" o il produttore e' "obbligato a concedermela" ? Se non lo fa posso denunciarlo ? O finisce a tarallucci e vino come la storia dei portatili con win preinstallato ?

Quanti giorni (di ferie) devo perderci dietro ?

Personalmente vieterei la commercializzazione di qualsiasi CD o DVD che non fosse replicabile dall'utente (chi ha figli sa che i DVD durano mediamente 2 settimane in mano a loro  :Smile:  ), diffidando il produttore dal continuare a farlo, pena il ban dal mercato  :Smile: 

Il legislatore pero' sembra piu' intenzionato a punire le tremende (a parer suo) illegalita' (sempre a parer suo) compiute col P2P piuttosto che tutelare i diritti di utenti e consumatori, analogamente a come cerca di tutelare i poveri manager "creativi" a scapito di chi i soldi li suda e se li vede fottere da banche e assicurazioni.

Comunque io mi riferivo al dover acquistare/pagare royalties sui vari software e/o codec.

kernel78 faceva l'esempio delle royalty per gli mp3 che debbono pagare solo i produttori di player hardware. Ma cosa significa "player hardware" ? che l'algoritmo di decodifica e' inciso sul silicio ? un player con uno strongarm e un po' di memoria-flash che contiene l'algoritmo e' quindi esente ? Un "lettore da tavolo" con una CPU e del software dentro cosa e' ? dal punto di vista dell'utente poco cambia se dentro c'e' un chip che fa tutto o un sistemino linux embedded o una mini-itx. Chi deve pagare e cosa ?

Secondo me la cosa non e' cosi' scontata (considerando che si ha a che fare con soldi & avvocati).

Ovviamente ribadisco la mia ignoranza, le mie sono solo riflessioni ... come dire: "pugnette, non fatti"  :Smile: 

cerco di applicare un pensiero quanto piu' possibile razionale al demenziale mondo delle "proprieta' intellettuali"

... e l'effetto e' analogo allo scontro materia-antimateria

(*) mettere le mani a pugno e sovrapporre i polsi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Frez wrote:*   

> In Italia la copia "si puo' fare" o il produttore e' "obbligato a concedermela" ? Se non lo fa posso denunciarlo ?

 

Penso funzioni che se riesci a farla lui non ti può denunciare... che è molto diverso *Quote:*   

> Personalmente vieterei la commercializzazione di qualsiasi CD o DVD che non fosse replicabile dall'utente (chi ha figli sa che i DVD durano mediamente 2 settimane in mano a loro  ), diffidando il produttore dal continuare a farlo, pena il ban dal mercato 

 

Io addirittura viteterei di vendere qualsiasi supporto che contenga informazioni non accessibili all'utente che l'acquista... incluso il sorgente degli eventuali software inclusi   :Wink: 

Però si rischia di andare OT quindi tornerei alla discussione originale   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ma... scusate se mi intrometto... il concetto di software free, secondo la GPL non significa assolutamente quello che in italia intendiamo per software gratis, cioè il concetto è quello, il software c'è funziona e i sorgeti sono li... bene se vuoi utilizzalo e modificalo... bene finita qui...

Quindi il problema di Ciccio Bueo lo si può risolvere in modo semplice... bene tu utilizzi una distribuzione comemrciale o una meta distribuzione come Gentoo, beh installi un qualche cosa che eventualmente ha già assolto agli oneri burocratici mediante la GPL oppure ha pagato già royalties; quindi tu non fai pagare la distribuzione per se, ma ti puoi fare pagare il lavoro per installarla e configurarla... tutto qui, tu non rivendi un programma, ma un servizio... mi sembra il metodo + pulito per affrontare la cosa.

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Ma... scusate se mi intrometto... il concetto di software free, secondo la GPL non significa assolutamente quello che in italia intendiamo per software gratis, cioè il concetto è quello, il software c'è funziona e i sorgeti sono li... bene se vuoi utilizzalo e modificalo... bene finita qui...
> 
> Quindi il problema di Ciccio Bueo lo si può risolvere in modo semplice... bene tu utilizzi una distribuzione comemrciale o una meta distribuzione come Gentoo, beh installi un qualche cosa che eventualmente ha già assolto agli oneri burocratici mediante la GPL oppure ha pagato già royalties; quindi tu non fai pagare la distribuzione per se, ma ti puoi fare pagare il lavoro per installarla e configurarla... tutto qui, tu non rivendi un programma, ma un servizio... mi sembra il metodo + pulito per affrontare la cosa.
> 
> Ciauz 

 

Non fa una piega...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

attenzione, non sto parlando di "giustizia" (quale la  compia privata e la gpl sui software installati), non perchè non mi interessa, ma perchè non è l'argomento di discussione in questo momento.

riprovo a presentare i fatti: (o presunti tali)

1) Per vedere un DVD devo pagare delle royalties.

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=51270&r=PI

2) Per ascoltare un MP3 devo pagare delle royalties.

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=1478&numero=333

ho fatto le stesse richieste a Novell /Red-Hat, ma non mi hanno ancora risposto...  oggi provo a telefonargli.

----------

## Kernel78

Guarda che leggendo i link che hai postato devi aver fatto un bel po' di confusione ...

1)Le royalty sono sui lettori di dvd hardware e le paga già il costruttore, se tu acquisti uno o più lettori dvd sei già a posto perchè le royalty sono state pagate dal produttore (che ovviamente le rigira sull'acquirente gonfiando il prezzo)

2)Per ascoltare un mp3 NON devi pagare royalty, cito la fine del articolo che hai linkato

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo quanto riportato qui, Thomson ha chiarito che la royalty NON riguarderà i decoder software liberamente distribuibili, ma solo quelli commerciali e - come già avveniva prima - i decoder hardware. Altre conferme appaiono su Newsforge e su Slashdot.

 

Quindi se questi sono tutti i tuoi problemi sei a cavallo   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Guarda che leggendo i link che hai postato devi aver fatto un bel po' di confusione ...
> 
> 1)Le royalty sono sui lettori di dvd hardware e le paga già il costruttore, se tu acquisti uno o più lettori dvd sei già a posto perchè le royalty sono state pagate dal produttore (che ovviamente le rigira sull'acquirente gonfiando il prezzo)
> 
> 2)Per ascoltare un mp3 NON devi pagare royalty, cito la fine del articolo che hai linkato
> ...

 

umm...  è chiaro che la situazione è alquanto confusa, se facessero le cose più chiare sarebe meglio!! comunque,  la mia interpretazione è questa:

 *Quote:*   

> 1)Le royalty sono sui lettori di dvd hardware e le paga già il costruttore

 

 ok, ma solo il "drive" dvd non fa un lettore, ci vuole il pc "intorno" per fare un prodotto "player-dvd", quindi sono "io" il costruttore e devo pagare le royalties.

medesimo discorso per i player mp3,  ho paura che diventino "commerciali" nello stesso momento in cui viene venduto il prodotto "player mp3" che comoprende hw più software.

non vi è dubbio che ci sono una moltitudine di ragionevoli motivazioni sul fatto che io sia "libero" di usare questo software,  ma se mi piantasse causa anche il più povero dei produttori di player dvd (tipo quelli da 50 euro al supermercato), non sare in grado di resistere in tribunale. 

e visto che comuqnue le royalties sono basse, sarei ben disposto a pagarle, solo che sarebbe bello poter dire "pago 30 euro a quelli di mplayer per ogni installazione, e loro mi garantiscono la tutela per eventuali royalties" .

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> umm...  è chiaro che la situazione è alquanto confusa, se facessero le cose più chiare sarebe meglio!! comunque,  la mia interpretazione è questa:
> 
>  *Quote:*   1)Le royalty sono sui lettori di dvd hardware e le paga già il costruttore 
> ...

 

In entrambi i casi ti sbagli ...

Al massimo tu saresti l'assemblatore e le royalties le paghi indirettamente al costruttore visto che questo, non essendo un filantropo, le ricarica sul prezzo finale.

Per quanto riguarda gli mp3 continui a fare confusione.

Ti basta vendere un pc a X euro + sw libero facendoti pagare Y euro per l'installazione, non per il prodotto, in questo modo non vendi sw ma solo hw per il quale tutte le royalies sono gia state pagate.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e visto che comuqnue le royalties sono basse, sarei ben disposto a pagarle, solo che sarebbe bello poter dire "pago 30 euro a quelli di mplayer per ogni installazione, e loro mi garantiscono la tutela per eventuali royalties" .

 

Se li paghi a me 30  per ogni installazione ti tutelo io  :Wink:  (prima però mi dici esattamente cosa vuoi vendere e poi stipuliamo un contratto)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

la confusione purtroppo è dovuta alla mancanza di chiarezza nella legislazione.   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto completamente quello che ha detto kernel78. IN definitiva, compro un DVD bene nel prezzo del dvd sono inclusi i diritti d'autore e le royalties.

Compro un lettore di DVD, bene nel costo dell'apparato sono comprese tasse e diritti d'autore... insomma se compro tutto quello che rivendo io indirettamente ho già assolto ai miei oneri... e questi vale sia per l'hardware sia per il software  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Ciccio!!!

Guarda questi link e chiedi a loro:

http://www.inversepath.com/

http://www.linuxcertified.com/

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> @Ciccio!!!
> 
> Guarda questi link e chiedi a loro:
> 
> http://www.inversepath.com/
> ...

 

grazie per le dritte!! mi avete quasi convinto!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

uppo per dire che ho fatto una fornitura consistente di pc solo con linux... speriamo bene!

se non posto per un pò.... sarà perchè i ghebbi mi hanno preso...   :Wink: 

----------

## Kill-Bill

premesso che di certo ne so molto di meno di tutti voi e che non ci capisco nulla di leggi...

non so se è esatto, ma mi ha detto un amico che è possibile installare Linux su PC di clienti (per chi lavora in ambito informatico) facendo pagare "Gentoo" al cliente 50, 50 che poi si girano (molto volentieri, visto quanto costa winzozz) a Gentoo... poi è ovvio che un conto è pagare un cd-rom con Gentoo... un'altra cosa è sedersi davanti al PC del cliente e configurargli per bene Linux.... uno si fa pagare le ore che sta al lavoro sul PC... cosa un pò diversa potrebbe essere se uno vende il software gratuito... 

a quanto ne sò io per quanto riguarda le licenze per ogni programmi ci dovrebbe essere una licenza che dice se il programma è gratuito o a pagamento, e con quali modalità; ad esempio alcuni programmi potrebbero essere gratuiti per gli utenti normali (che non usano il programma per lavoro) e a pagamento se uno li usa in ufficio o cmq per attività lavorative (e quindi li utilizza per guadagnare soldi) ...diciamo che quello che credo è che se tu hai due pc identici e con gli stessi programmi... potrebbe essere che quello che tieni a casa puoi usarlo tranquillamente, quello invece che usi in negozio necessita di alcune licenze

poi magari stò dicendo solo cavolate, sò pure le 3.51 di notte...abbiate pazienza...

p.s.: emerge -C Windows   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kill-Bill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so se è esatto, ma mi ha detto un amico che è possibile installare Linux su PC di clienti (per chi lavora in ambito informatico) facendo pagare "Gentoo" al cliente 50, 50 che poi si girano (molto volentieri, visto quanto costa winzozz) 

 

ah?! non credo di aver capito ?_?

----------

## Kill-Bill

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Kill-Bill wrote:*   
> 
> non so se è esatto, ma mi ha detto un amico che è possibile installare Linux su PC di clienti (per chi lavora in ambito informatico) facendo pagare "Gentoo" al cliente 50, 50 che poi si girano (molto volentieri, visto quanto costa winzozz)  
> 
> ah?! non credo di aver capito ?_?

 

praticamente visto che Gentoo è gratis mentre Winzozz non so nemmeno quante centinaia d'euri costa, uno dice al cliente che Gentoo costa 50 perchè poi i 50 chi installa Gentoo al cliente li manda in donazione a Gentoo.

così alla fine: 

1) il cliente cmq risparmia un sacco di soldi

2) chi installa Gentoo cmq ci guadagna perchè si fa pagare le ore di lavoro sul PC

3) si fa una donazione di 50 a Gentoo

p.s.: se vi venisse in mente che il mio amico mi ha detto una bugia per scucirmi 50 a me è impossibile visto che non ha mai preso un euro per sistemarmi il pc

insomma è un pò come per le magliette e le felpe col marchio gentoo che si possono comprare su internet, che hanno un certo costo e poi 5 vanno a Gentoo

----------

## federico

Mi pare una cosa fattibile sia che i soldi lui li dia a gentoo sia che se li tenga.

Dovrebbe specificare pero' che il software non viene pagato, ma quello che viene pagato e' il tempo che lui impiega (insomma, il suo lavoro) per installare il sistema.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi pare una cosa fattibile sia che i soldi lui li dia a gentoo sia che se li tenga.

 

Si, esatto. Certo, fare donazioni alla distribuzione (ma anche ad applicazioni) non é mai un comportamento deprecabile  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi pare una cosa fattibile sia che i soldi lui li dia a gentoo sia che se li tenga.
> 
> Dovrebbe specificare pero' che il software non viene pagato, ma quello che viene pagato e' il tempo che lui impiega (insomma, il suo lavoro) per installare il sistema.

 

Nulla nella gpl vieta che qualcuno si faccia pagare il sw, l'importante è che sia garantito il libero accesso ai sorgenti (e tutti i diritti correlati).

Se voglio vendere il kernel linux versione vanilla nessuno mi può dire niente (legalmente parlando) ...

----------

## Kill-Bill

bhè visto che uno si fa pagare il tempo che si impiega ad installare distro+software vari mi pare inutile vendere direttamente la distro + i software, tanto uno i soldi li prende lo stesso

cioè, se io a un cliente faccio pagare 50  (donazione a Gentoo) + 100  (di installazione) oppure gli faccio pagare 150  il software e l'installazione gliela faccio gratis non credo che cambia nulla a nessuno se non la dicitura nella fattura

----------

## Kernel78

 *Kill-Bill wrote:*   

> bhè visto che uno si fa pagare il tempo che si impiega ad installare distro+software vari mi pare inutile vendere direttamente la distro + i software, tanto uno i soldi li prende lo stesso
> 
> cioè, se io a un cliente faccio pagare 50  (donazione a Gentoo) + 100  (di installazione) oppure gli faccio pagare 150  il software e l'installazione gliela faccio gratis non credo che cambia nulla a nessuno se non la dicitura nella fattura

 

Quello che dicevo io (se la tua è una risposta al mio precedente post) è che io posso anche venderti un sw sotto gpl senza installazione, configurazione o altro. Una voce nella fattura relativa al prezzo che voglio mettere al sw e nient'altro. Il fatto che nessuno (o quasi) lo faccia è che dovendo fornire libero (e gratuito) accesso ai sorgenti nessuno (o quasi) pagherebbe per un sw che potrebbe avere legalmente gratis e allora chi campa con il sw libero generalmente vende servizi quali assistenza, manutenzione, formazione e personalizzazione.

----------

